# Anyone know what the skinny tree is? The big maple is for G'n'G



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

There are 3 or so of these in the hood. All are dead.. The trunk is about 18 in across.
Suggestions


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

John in Tennessee said:


> There are 3 or so of these in the hood. All are dead.. The trunk is about 18 in across.
> Suggestions



I who is not a logger or miller, could figure this out if I knew 2 things.
1. what state is the tree in?
2. a picture of the leaf.


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

It looks like a Elm tree. chevyll


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll dig under the monkey grass and see what I can find. I would lovee to know how old that maple is.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Handyman said:


> I who is not a logger or miller, could figure this out if I knew 2 things.
> 1. what state is the tree in?
> 2. a picture of the leaf.


I've never found a leaf on a dead tree.:laughing:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

rcp612 said:


> I've never found a leaf on a dead tree.:laughing:




:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: You got me on that one:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks just like a Sugar Maple we had to recently cut down. It appeared fine last season but never sprouted leaves this Spring. It was 5 years old and looked really nice. No idea what killed it?


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

My guess would be one of those hybrid poplars. Hard to tell though with the pic.


----------

